# Game & Fish Midwest mag.?



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am wondering if this Magazine is worth subscribing to? $50 for 12 month subscription


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of money. $4.00 an issue. Hope it has a lot of great information.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

$50? 
It's $10/year on the Game and Fish website. No more than $20 I've ever seen.

https://securesubs.osgimedia.com/orderpage_ex8.php?m=gameandfishmag&pkey=IBQ1


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> $50?
> It's $10/year on the Game and Fish website. No more than $20 I've ever seen.
> 
> https://securesubs.osgimedia.com/orderpage_ex8.php?m=gameandfishmag&pkey=IBQ1


$49.99 is what the mailer says 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Last I checked it was written in Georgia. Wouldn’t waste the money.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It might be published in Georgia, but that doesn't mean the articles are written by people living in Georgia.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like I wont bother with it, I was hoping it was as good as the In Fisherman rag.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Sounds like I wont bother with it


You can probably buy a single issue or better yet flip through one at a local sporting goods store and see if it's worth it for your needs. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

If it is the one I am thinking of it runs the same stories for several states. They just modify them a little. Very similar articles year after year as well.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got a re-up for my subscription for 12 issues for $8.00. It's worth the $8.00 wouldn't give $50 bucks for it. I have gotten it for a few years now. Decent articles and photos.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

There are a lot of mailers that I get for magazines that are not actually from the magazine publisher. They come from other organizations that will send the amount for the magazine in for you but pocket the rest. There was one for Deer and Deer Hunting that I recall. Game and Fishing was another. 3-4 times the normal subscription rate. Read the fine print.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

PJF said:


> I just got a re-up for my subscription for 12 issues for $8.00. It's worth the $8.00 wouldn't give $50 bucks for it. I have gotten it for a few years now. Decent articles and photos.


12 issues for 8$ total? or $96 per year?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I received the same re-up for $8 a year. 75% of the magazine is the same for the Midwest states but they include about 25% of Ohio content. Most info is already available online but if you like to replenish your bathroom library each month then $8 is a good deal.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the same $8 offer a couple days ago too. I wonder if they got our info our hunting/fishing license, website, etc?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to say I also received an In-Fishermen offer for $8 a year as well. I was actually thinking of going with that one over the Fish & Game one.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

$8.00 for the year(12 issues). I got a bunch of bow hunting magazines offers for subscriptions all from the same address/company as the Fish & Game mag.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

H2O Mellon said:


> Forgot to say I also received an In-Fishermen offer for $8 a year as well. I was actually thinking of going with that one over the Fish & Game one.


I would, In Fishermen is a very good mag


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> If it is the one I am thinking of it runs the same stories for several states. They just modify them a little. Very similar articles year after year as well.


that is exactly right, and mainly for that reason I don't get it any more ... if you go back a few years, I think you'll find that many if not most of their articles are recycled with maybe a few words changed around here and there w/not a lot of updating ... case in point, in spring every year they print an article w/a chart about the "best" places for each month of the year, it's almost word for word every single year ... not a lot of really new or even very good info, often looks like they copied it from a promotional brochure ... most of the time the articles are at least a year old if not more before they're even published due to the time lapse between actually going out and fishing, writing about it, and getting it published in the same season ... think you're going to get an on the spot "caught these yesterday" kind of ice fishing article or it is more likely it be from at best LAST season ... the chance that an article on any given month will be relevant to what and where you want to read about is also slim ... and as has been pointed out, it's cheaper for them if they use those articles for Ohio, Pennsylvania, Iowa, Michigan, Minnisota, Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana and the Dakotas "state fishing" mags ... it seems that way too many of the articles aren't for Ohio anyhow, but more for the above mentioned states, but how often you going to Devils lake or the Mississippi river pools? Ohio might get an insert but it's nothing much worth the cost ... there used to be several decent Ohio based publications - Ohio Fisherman comes to mind along with others ... but it's a tough business, there's only so many ways you can write about trolling for walleyes in the western basin  most of those mags are about 70% advertising and they can't afford to pay anyone what it's worth to do much of a job making the effort to be writing new stuff ...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I got both the InFisherman and the Fish & Game subscription offers. Threw them both in the trash. The only one I buy now is the Ohio Outdoor News newspaper. It comes every 2 weeks and is all about Ohio news and reservoirs.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Outdoor news is the only one I get now days. Just arrived today!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I read OGF....Free with occasional drama. Also In-Fish.


----------

